# ./ Unterschied



## sisela (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
warum kann man manche Dateien einfach so ausführen und bei manchen muss man ein ./ davor setzen.
Ich weiss, dass der Punkt das aktuelle verzeichnis meint aber wenn ich im gleichen verzeichnis bin, müsste doch nur der Name reichen. Bei manchen Dateien reicht es aber nicht.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine kurze, prezise Antwort.

Danke


----------



## RedWing (12. Mai 2004)

Die Befehle die dirket vom Prompt ausgeführt werden können müssen
alle in der Path existieren...
Also die Path bestimmt ob du die Programme direkt ausführen kannst oder nicht.
Wenn dagegen ein ausfürbahres Programm nicht im Path aufgenommen wurde 
muss man den kompletten Pfad bis zum Programm angeben.
Den Inhalt von Path kannst du dir mit echo $PATH anschauen 
wenn du sie um ein Verz. Erweiten willst funktioniert das so
export PATH=$PATH:/dein/Verz/zum/bin/
Danach ist dein Programm auch einfach so ausführbar....


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Mai 2004)

Die meisten Standardprogramme unter Linux sind in einem gemeinsamen Verzeichnis (kann je nach Distribution ein anderes sein). Bei einem normalen Aufruf wie beispielsweise "ls" oder "mkdir" werden die zugehörigen Programme aus diesem Verzeichnis geladen.
Wenn Du ein Programm ausführen möchtest, das nicht in diesem Verzeichnis liegt, sondern in dem gerade aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis des Users, musst Du es mit einer vollständigen Pfadangabe aufrufen. Als Beispiel:
Der Benutzer "test" hat in seinem Home-Verzeichnis eine Anwendung, die er starten möchte. Das geht jetzt über verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

```
/home/test/anwendung
~/anwendung
./anwendung (wenn der Benutzer sich in seinem Home-Verzeichnis befindet).
```


----------



## sisela (12. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank,
also alle Dateien deren Pfade dort eingetragen sind, lassen sich einfach so ausführen, verstehe.
Naja, dann weiss ich das jetzt auch.

Danke


----------

